# Dana Bailey Photo shoot



## fit4life (May 5, 2012)

Dana linn Bailey gym photo shoot with Reg Bradford - YouTube


----------



## fit4life (May 5, 2012)

^^great vid of Dana Lynn Bailey photoshoot, just double click on it, maybe a mod can get the vid embedded and displayed.Thank you very much and enioy.


----------



## bigbenj (May 5, 2012)

Dana linn Bailey gym photo shoot with Reg Bradford - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (May 5, 2012)

titan said:


> ^^great vid of Dana Lynn Bailey photoshoot, just double click on it, maybe a mod can get the vid embedded and displayed.Thank you very much and enioy.



Ben, thanks for embedding the vid.

titan, there's a new set-up. Simply paste the entire link to the reply box and post! The video no longer requires any coding -- it's just the URL and done!


----------



## rage racing (May 5, 2012)

titan said:


> Dana linn Bailey gym photo shoot with Reg Bradford - YouTube



^^^^^Do want!!!!!!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 5, 2012)

DLB is damn fine!

That is all


----------



## Arnold (May 10, 2012)




----------



## withoutrulers (May 10, 2012)

god that woman is sexy


----------



## Ichigo (May 10, 2012)

she is so hot


----------



## stan69 (May 12, 2012)

She's very sexy!!!!!


----------



## D-Lats (May 12, 2012)

I'm in love with her.


----------

